# vcds problem on 094 channel 1.4 twincharge



## Veselin (Jan 13, 2020)

*Timing Chain*

Hello,

i have problem with the car.Why vcds say "Syst.not OK".
Could it have problem with VVT or camshaft sensor?
The bad thing is that I have no trouble codes and the car is sluggish.

2013 Vw Passat b7 110kw 

https://mega.nz/#!zMNgDayY!lZy-o-6ViOqb4IQGk2Xnb6lLF9ooYC0p-NxRVboiIPk


----------



## Veselin (Jan 13, 2020)

hello,

if timing chain skipped tooth can it VCDS write this issue?
I checked n205 valve-it works.


thanks


----------



## Veselin (Jan 13, 2020)

*timing chain*

Hello

Are the degrees of the timing chain normal?

https://mega.nz/#!LE0imaiY!VYufiX3ro7iyTr6hi8kBIq_WD5Anok-Hihae_nTTOsA


----------

